# Question re: OPK's



## primrose (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello

I was just wondering about something. If you use OPK's to test for ovulation but you had already ovulated and conceived, would you see a positive result on the OPK's as it would pick up the levels caused by pregnancy?

Thanks for any advice

primrose


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No, different hormones. Opk´s test for LH while pregnancy hormone is HCG.

Ruth


----------



## primrose (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank you so much Ruth.  You always seem to set me straight when I am confused about this stuff!

love primrose x


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi 
Sorry to butt in but if you have already ovulated and then done a OPK will it still show up positive or is it only before you ovulate that it will show positive?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Should only show positive at point of surge unbless you have pcos where you have a higher level of LH all the time and in this case opk aren't any use.

Ruth


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Ruth,
Thanks for the reply, I have PCOS and have been using OPK but they have shown negative everytime I have used them. I took my first cycle of Clomid in decemeber and I am on CD16 now. I used a OPK yesterday and today and both are negative. I was just wondering if I may have already Ov or will Ov at a later time as some ppl do.
I am a little confused and worried that it is not going to work and I am not going to Ov.
Lisa


----------



## primrose (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Lisa

I am feeling exactly the same as you.  I took clomid in December and am now on CD12.  I only started testing with OPK's on CD10 as I understand that clomid will make you ov 5-10 days after you take the last tablet and I took mine on days 1-5.  All of my OPK's have been negative and I don't know if maybe I ov'd early or maybe I haven't ov'd yet or maybe I won't ov at all!  

It i very frustrating and I do sympathise with you.

Ruth, can you give any advice at all?

primrose x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you have pcos and opk gives a negative then when you do get a positive then it is a true positive. Do bear in mind that you can find that you cycles are very long even up to 40 day cycles and the LH surge occurs just over 14 days before af so unless monitoring done when first taken then difficult to know what is happening.
It does make me angry that GP's hand out clomid as a wonder drug but it's the monitoring that will help determine when is the optimum time unless you spend a fortune on opk's as unless you test from day 10 or so onwards, you don't know when things will happen.

Ruth


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Ruth,
I agree, I know if you are lucky as some girls on here are not, you get a bloodtest at day 21 to see if you ovulated. But unless you know when you ovulated I find it isnt much good because you may not have bd at the right time if you know what I mean.
Thanks for the info though, I will just keep using the OPK and hope that I get a positive. If not I will hope I have already ovulated and missed it with the tests.
Bye for now
Lisa


----------



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

Dear all

I guess this is where I'd like to know your comments on which product to use.
Do you think fertility monitors (eg Clear Blue Fertility Monitor or Persona) are better to use long term rather than OPK's? If I understand correctly with such monitors, you can at least see a pattern in your cycle each month. Whereas with OPK's there's no tracking system, unless of course, you chart yourself.

BTW, I just bought Persona. I will start using it tomorrow for the first time.
I'm not in a position at the moment to say if it works or not.
Just interested on your comments and experience.

Cheers


----------

